# Buzzing receiver, gonna ask before open-heart surgery...



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Hi all, been really happy with my reconditioned Onkyo TX NR3007 but now Im having some issues after just a couple of months of ownership. I had some initial problems with video, think Ive solved that, but I cant overcome this NEW audio problem. Its connected to three zones (11.2 speakers in all), dual video zones (1080p and 720p, hence my previous video issue), an IR blaster system and three sources, so obviously I want to ask around before I disconnect, box and mail to Onkyo....

I have this buzzing sound on all channels in all zones, PLUS headphones. Happens with all sources, Ive by-passed my power strip and my UPS, plugging directly into the wall and disconnected power to everything else in the house while testing. All speaker wire and sub interconnects are isolated from all electrical sources. Ive not experienced this buzzing until just recently, and I never experienced it with the receiver it replaced. Using "pure audio" helps but switching to ANY other form of processing makes the buzzing very obvious.

Anything else I should check or try? Am I missing anything? Spent the better part of my weekend checking wiring :hissyfit:


----------



## fitzwaddle (Aug 25, 2010)

As a test (don't keep it that way) - try plugging into the wall via a "cheater plug" - the little adapters that disable the ground. It sounds like a ground loop - if it goes away with the cheater plug, then its confirmed, and there are better (safer) solutions once you've verified the cause.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

My power cable coming from the receiver is a two prong, I assumed trying a cheater plug would be redundant?


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

Do you have cable or sat? If so try disconnected the feed into your system and see if it gets any better.


----------



## fitzwaddle (Aug 25, 2010)

TypeA said:


> My power cable coming from the receiver is a two prong, I assumed trying a cheater plug would be redundant?


Ah yeah, if it isn't grounded in the first place, must be something else.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Truly sorry to read of your problems. And in truth what ails you is one of the more problematic to diagnose. Is there a chance something has been added lately? I agree with all the advice that has been given and hope sending it in is not the end result.

As a hail mary, I would do a full reset before boxing it up. I would not do it until all other Troubleshooting has been preformed.
JJ


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks for all the input guys. No joy, disconnected all other sources including cable box, same results; humming from the 360 and then from the blu ray player. Then did a full receiver reset, no dice. Before I ship Ill be picking up a $500 receiver here locally and verifying its not my set up. :hissyfit:

Any idea the turn-around time for Onkyo repair? Probably go out friday, glad I kept the original box.

Thanks again for the help.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

It truly pains me that this has occurred. I own the same Model from the same Vendor with zero issues. Moreover, I did advocate getting one.

I could tell you the vast majority have worked perfect, but it means nothing when yours does not. As to turnaround, it does vary in respect to what is not working and what Parts are needed. I can just hope that it is quick.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Speedskater (Dec 23, 2007)

Standard troubleshooting procedure is:
Un-plug everything.
1] Connect AC power to receiver, connect passive speakers. Does it hum?
2] Using a battery powered portable music source. Does it hum on any of the inputs?
3] Using one power outlet strip (not a conditioner) plug other units and powered speakers in one at a time. Does it hum?
4] Connect power conditioners and UPS, through the outlet strip. Does it hum?
5] Connect satellite, cable, telephone and PC signal cables. Does it hum?
Each problem has a different solution.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Jungle Jack said:


> It truly pains me that this has occurred. I own the same Model from the same Vendor with zero issues. Moreover, I did advocate getting one.
> 
> I could tell you the vast majority have worked perfect, but it means nothing when yours does not. As to turnaround, it does vary in respect to what is not working and what Parts are needed. I can just hope that it is quick.
> Cheers,
> JJ


Eh, considering in the last couple of months Ive mail-ordered; 11 speakers (all of which I promptly disassembled and modified :wave, 2 subs, a receiver, 2 blu ray players, a serious pair of headphones with 15' extension, a 9" lcd panel, 3 pairs of wall brackets, 250' of speaker wire and two 25' hdmi cables, and replaced a dish 211 with a comcast dvr...frankly Im _amazed_ I havent had more issues with this upgrade. I wouldnt sweat it Jack, you were a great help and your advice was sound in all regards to this upgrade. This really is a good receiver and I got a great price on it. The heart of my previous system, an HK AVR7000, was a 'factory reconditioned' unit that would power off almost immediately after being turned on, and ITS factory reconditioned replacement gave me years of reliable performance thereafter. So I consider this just a glitch and something that will be solved with some time and patience. Like I said, Ill get another receiver here locally today and spend some of my four day weekend verifying its not anything else in my system...

Thanks skater, I think I will go through that process you mentioned to make sure I didnt miss anything.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Two questions. Is it possible to introduce this humming into my system by having the channel levels set too high? After my recent full reset of the receiver, Im fresh off (yet another) audssey calibration and have NOT adjusted cross overs to 80 hz or broke out the radio shack spl meter for channel level adjustments just yet. As is not unusual audssey results always seem to have my cross overs too high and channel levels too low. Could this kind of thinking be what giving me this humming? To make sure Im adjusting my speaker levels right, what dial setting should I be using on my spl meter? I think the last time I adjusted my channel levels went from -7 to about 1, think I was using the "80" (slow) setting on my meter, if that helps.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

75db is the standard for all Channels and is what I Calibrate my Speakers to. That being said, I do set the Subwoofer to 80 db's as Subwoofers are often difficult to Measure correctly with a basic SPL Meter. This is common practice in respect to doing the Subwoofer at 80. Increasing the Gain Levels could be the culprit, but I would be shocked. 

Audyssey has always yielded Levels below 75 db's and I always adjust accordingly. I thought it might be a result of using Electrostatic Speakers, but it seems to Calibrate the Levels too low on many types of Speakers. 

As to Crossover, I have all of mine set to 80 hz. I believe if you have a quality Subwoofer, it is better to have it handle all Frequencies below that mark. It is also THX's Recommended Setting as well. Moreover, often the best place acoustically for your Speakers is not the best place for the Subwoofer and Bass.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

